# Zeiss Announces Autofocus Batis 25mm f/2 & Batis 85mm f/1.8 for Sony E Mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 22, 2015)

```
<strong>ZEISS Batis 2/25:</strong>

The ZEISS Batis 2/25 wide-angle lens has ten lens elements in eight groups and draws on the ZEISS Distagon optical design. Four of the lens elements are aspheric on both sides and five are made from special types of glass. The aspheric lens design ensures consistently high image quality over the whole image field and a sharpness that extends right to the edges of the frame. The moderate 82 degree image angle combined with a minimum focusing distance of 0.2 meters makes this wide-angle lens the perfect choice for architecture and landscape photography and many other applications besides. It encourages the user to make creative use of depth of field which can often yield surprising results, particularly in close-up photography.</p>
<p><strong>ZEISS Batis 1.8/85:</strong>

The ZEISS Batis 1.8/85 is a moderate tele lens which offers 11 lens elements in eight groups and features the ZEISS Sonnar optical design. The lens elements are made from special types of glass and designed to ensure superior image quality. The ZEISS Batis 1.8/85 is a particularly good choice for wedding photography and portrait shots, offering the high speed which provides plenty of creative scope to bring out the main subject. Thanks to its optical image stabilization, the ZEISS Batis 1.8/85 can capture outstanding images even under difficult, shifting light conditions.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“The Batis family of lenses is the first time we have launched autofocus lenses for Sony’s full- frame E-mount cameras which are ZEISS through and through – in other words exclusively developed and distributed by us,” says Dr. Michael Pollmann, Product Manager at ZEISS Camera Lenses. The Sony alpha full-frame E-mount system, which currently consists of the α7 family of cameras, is one of the most innovative camera systems on the market and is becoming an increasingly popular choice for professionals and people considering switching from DSLRs. “The ZEISS Batis lenses are our way of acknowledging this trend and providing creative and ambitious photographers with the expert tools they need,” says Pollmann. The lenses are easy to use yet offer professional performance, so they are a sound investment for amateur photographers, too: “Camera sensors are constantly evolving, and so are photographers. Our Batis lenses are the perfect answer to these changing trends and herald a new era of professional photographers using mirrorless full-frame cameras,” says Pollmann.</p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/pp-nUqpwhTs" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>The ZEISS Batis 2/25 and ZEISS Batis 1.8/85 lenses offer an initial choice of two focal lengths which have proved to be the most popular among users of the system: a moderate wide-angle focal length and a tele portrait focal length. The lenses make optimal use of the camera sensors, capturing every last detail with impressive contrast and high resolution. As well as offering fast and reliable autofocus, the lenses also support manual focusing, allowing users to choose the best option for each individual situation. The sleek, modern design – with smooth surfaces reminiscent of the high-end ZEISS Otus lenses – emphasizes the superior quality of this new lens family and gives the Batis lenses an unmistakable look and feel.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Zeiss Batis 25mm f/2 $1299: <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ZI252E.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1140832-REG/zeiss_2103_750_25mm_f_2_0_batis_wide.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></strong></li>
<li><strong>Zeiss Batis 85mm f/1.8 $1199: <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ZI8518E.html?kbid=64396" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1140833-REG/zeiss_2103_751_85mm_f_1_8_batis_short.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></strong></li>
</ul>
```


----------



## dolina (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Autofocus Batis 25mm f/2 & Batis 85mm f/1.8 for Sony E Mount*

This is Canon-related.....? ;D


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Autofocus Batis 25mm f/2 & Batis 85mm f/1.8 for Sony E Mount*



dolina said:


> This is Canon-related.....? ;D



Well.. it's filed under "Industry News"


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Autofocus Batis 25mm f/2 & Batis 85mm f/1.8 for Sony E Mount*

85mm/1.8 IS for FF ... not bad. Except size and price. ;D

But it certainly helps Sony to gain ever more lead over Canon with regards to a full fledged full frame mirrorless system.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Autofocus Batis 25mm f/2 & Batis 85mm f/1.8 for Sony E Mount*

Does this mean the end to the Sony/Zeiss cobranded lenses? Sony only lenses aren't very good.


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Autofocus Batis 25mm f/2 & Batis 85mm f/1.8 for Sony E Mount*



Random Orbits said:


> Does this mean the end to the Sony/Zeiss cobranded lenses?



don't think so. why should it end? There will be Sony, Sony/Zeiss, Zeiss ... and likely many other brand lenses for Sony FE mount.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Autofocus Batis 25mm f/2 & Batis 85mm f/1.8 for Sony E Mount*

An interesting note with these lenses: *OLED distance scales* (confirmed, see B&H).

In other shots I've seen on the net, it only reports the focus distance and the near and far limits of the working DOF for the aperture chosen. That's a huge simplifier for those not wanting to eyeball tiny crowds of lines for different apertures. 

Presuming it works well, is well sealed and remains visible in bright sunlight... Nice work, Zeiss. That's clever.

- A


----------



## drjlo (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Autofocus Batis 25mm f/2 & Batis 85mm f/1.8 for Sony E Mount*

Sony/Zeiss should be working on a decent version of full frame E-mount 24-70 instead IMO. The current one is a huge disappointment for a critical focal range lens, especially carrying the Zeiss name and the price tag :-[


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Autofocus Batis 25mm f/2 & Batis 85mm f/1.8 for Sony E Mount*



AvTvM said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean the end to the Sony/Zeiss cobranded lenses?
> ...



Higher profit margins for Zeiss if they go it alone; plus there would be less compromises on IQ. Zeiss releases superlative 55 and 85 otuses. 35 f/1.4, 15 f/2.8 are also highly rated lenses. FE mount 55 f/1.8 and 35 f/2.8 are good, but then you have the Sony-Zeiss 24-70...


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 23, 2015)

Steve Huff has just rated the 35 f/1.4 as the best 35 he has used, AF or MF.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 23, 2015)

Can't wait to see Batis 85mm Vs Canon 85L II in battle 8)


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 23, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Can't wait to see Batis 85mm Vs Canon 85L II in battle 8)



why against the 85L? 85/1.8 would be a proper comparison in terms of max. aperture, size and weight. And yes, I would expect the Zeiss to win. At three times the cost. ;D


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 23, 2015)

Perhaps when they get a good taste for autofocus, Zeiss will start making af lenses for Canon etc.
I think it would increase their sales enormously. 

Mind you, as they already make af lenses for Sony, making their own versions is easy. Perhaps making af lenses for other brands is not as easy for them, but if Sigma, Tokina et al can do it, why can't Zeiss?


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 23, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> Perhaps when they get a good taste for autofocus, Zeiss will start making af lenses for Canon etc.
> I think it would increase their sales enormously.
> 
> Mind you, as they already make af lenses for Sony, making their own versions is easy. Perhaps making af lenses for other brands is not as easy for them, but if Sigma, Tokina et al can do it, why can't Zeiss?



That depends on whether or not Zeiss is willing to pay to license Canon's AF algorithms. It would be a disaster if they didn't. It's one thing when a $800 Sigma lens longer works with new bodies; it's another when it's a $4000+ otus.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 23, 2015)

dslrdummy said:


> Steve Huff has just rated the 35 f/1.4 as the best 35 he has used, AF or MF.



I'd like to see it compared to the Sigma 35 f/1.4 and Zeiss 35 f/1.4 for Canon. I saw reports that the FE is softer toward the edges. I'm wondering whether or not it's a function of the short distance to the sensor plane.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 23, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see Batis 85mm Vs Canon 85L II in battle 8)
> ...



I want more for my hard working dollars, therefore, I'm going against portrait king ;D


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> Perhaps when they get a good taste for autofocus, Zeiss will start making af lenses for Canon etc.
> I think it would increase their sales enormously.
> 
> Mind you, as they already make af lenses for Sony, making their own versions is easy. Perhaps making af lenses for other brands is not as easy for them, but if Sigma, Tokina et al can do it, why can't Zeiss?



After Minolta got screwed by an American company (Honeywell) in a patent litigation on AF protocols, Japanese manufacturers have decided not to license AF protocols to any non-Japanese company.

I think Zeiss got privileged because they've been working steadily with Sony since 1996 and because it's a European company. I think Sony has taken a big risk here, which they see motivated by the outstanding selling point that they are creating for the a7 system. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for Zeiss AF lenses in other mounts.


----------



## dolina (Apr 25, 2015)

It is possible that Zeiss has an agreement with Sony that forbids them from selling AF lenses.


----------

